# Help with plants.



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, I have a 55 gl. and I just got the lights set up (48" hagen glo double) got some plants but they're dying, I dont know what could be wrong.

The plants that I got are easy to take care of just because I'm new at this. Also I have sand not gravel and I got some flourish supplement for the plants. I know I dont need any CO2 because the plants arent hard to take care of, but I dont know what else I can do. Should I check the water maybe? Any sugestions, please?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

A few questions for you:
What is the wattage of the light
what species of plants do you have
how deep is the sand
Do you have a high bioload (how much fish)
Do you seem to have an algae issue


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Wattage is 108 watts.
I dont remember the type of plants, but I was told at the store that they were easy to take care of.
The sand is about 2" deep
I have 7 large angels and one upside down cat fish
and ever since I got the lights, algae seems to be growing more often on the glass.

Thanks.


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

what kind of sand, its possible if its too small that it might be 'suffocating' the roots. Also make sure you dont have Java Fern or some anubias plants which are low-light and need to be tied down not planted.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since you don't know the plant species, a picture may be worth a thousand words here. You have more than enough light for that tank with the T5HO setup to grow low - med light plants.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

since you don't know the names, anubias and java ferns are like this:










Anubias is the one on the substrate ( i said on, not in). and the java ferns (normal variant and windelov) are on the driftwood.

They grow from a rhizome, which is like a bulky horizontal stem (simplicity wise). The rhizome needs to be exposed, and growth rate is dependant on how much light reaches the rhizome, they musn't be buried or fastened to anyting by the rhizome. However you can bury the roots only, but its a real pain and can be uprooted easily during maintenance if they haven't rooted heavily yet. To fasten to driftwood or rocks, tie down the roots.

these plants grow in almost any lighting conditions, Stem plants tend to be more difficult on low light


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks great Neven.


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the plants that I have left.








albums/uu299/loroco/P1090037.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I see Cabomba and Wisteria (Hygrophilia Difformis). Both of them are very easy to grow, but the Cabomba tends to be leggy and scraggly looking in low light/low tech setups. The Wisteria should have grown though. I suspect, actually, that the light is higher than the available CO2/nutrient supply, since you're doing no CO2/excel and the substrate is inert. That would be my first guess. How many hours a day are you leaving the lights on?

Actually, might as well ask for the whole nine yards:

Nitrate measurement?
How many water changes/how much per week?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

relaxed:
Hard to tell what may be at the 'root' of the problem - no pun intended.
What is your Ph reading ? 
Sand of course, is not the best for growing plants - very heavy & fine - & nutrients don't get into it - so I suggest you need to occasionally (every 3 months or so) insert root tabs into the sand near your plantings. You're dosing regularly with Flourish Supplement, so that's good - try also adding periodic doses of Flourish Excel. I have silica pool filter sand, & the above regimen works for me. Hope this is helpful.
Your lighting seems ok.
Paul


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

The Ph is between 6.4 and 6.6
How do I measure the nitrate?
I keep the light on for about 8 to 10 hrs.
I do water changes once every 2 weeks some times and 20%. Should I be doing it more often?
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Your Ph is good.
Suggest you get a nitrate test kit & see what your levels are. Good to know - Heavier plantings will absorb some nitrates & reduce algae problems. Your water changes seem satisfactory - although somewhat more frequent may help improve your overall situation. As for algae, I find that, when doing water changes, I either mist full strength excel, or use a pipette/syringe to spray it directly, at close range, on to heavily algae affected areas. Get some more easy plants & use root tabs as I mentioned before - should help a good deal. Neven's suggestions are good - java fern & anubias make a great planting unto driftwood & stand up well.

BTW, Neven, your tank planting/aquascaping looks superb !
Paul


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for your help, I'll try it and hopefully I'll get good results. I been trying to keep plants in my tank for awhile but they always die. I'll just keep on trying until I get it right.


----------

